# Can't unmold soaps in plastic molds



## whitetulips (Oct 29, 2013)

I make cp soaps.  I've bought several plastic molds from Bramble Berry.  At first, all was well.  But now I can't get my soaps out of several of my molds.  The designs with beveled out edges popped out nicely, but the ones with straight sides are perhaps forever in the mold (short of me digging the soap out).  I did put them in the freezer for at least 10 minutes.  So maybe these molds are for melt and pour soap only.


----------



## My Mountain Soaps (Oct 30, 2013)

could be. can you heat them any, that will help loosen them up some.


----------



## panzerakc (Oct 30, 2013)

I use plastic molds all the tine.

The trick is to have the soap frozen solid when you try to take it out.

I put my plastic molds in the freezer for a *minimum* of 24 hours.  Just 10 minutes isn't sufficient, I don't think.

If I have one that is really stubborn, after I've left it in the freezer for the 24 hours, I run really hot water over the bottom.

Let me caution you, though, if you are going to run hot water over the mold, make sure your hand is over the open side of the mold.  When you run the hot water over the plastic, that plastic is going to expand just a hair.  There's nothing worse than being oh-so-careful with a beautiful, detailed mold, and having the soap suddenly let go and ricochet around the sink a couple of times.  (And don't ask me how I know!  :smile: )

Anita


----------



## whitetulips (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks for the tips:razz:


----------



## lizflowers42 (Oct 30, 2013)

Another tip, next time rub the mold with mineral oil (this will not saponify and acts like a grease), and it needs to be mineral oil because cooking spray is a vegetable oil.  Ask me how I know


----------



## whitetulips (Oct 30, 2013)

Where do you buy mineral oil?


----------



## Numbers (Oct 30, 2013)

I had the same problem with  a plastic BB guest size slab mold. The first one I bought a few years ago worked fine and my soap never got stuck. Recently I replaced it and every batch I poured into it got stuck and the only way I could get the soap out was to dig it out making huge mess and completely ruining my soap.  I have stopped using that mold. I wondered if it was something to do with the mold itself. Like may the manufacturer change the recipe or something.


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## lizflowers42 (Oct 30, 2013)

whitetulips said:


> Where do you buy mineral oil?



You can find it in the digestive aides section of your drugstore, or box stores.


----------



## whitetulips (Oct 30, 2013)

Anita,
I tried a big mold and the hot water worked pretty well.  I did a small mold and part of the soap (small details) stuck to it and peeled off.  Could it be that it wasn't frozen enough or should I use warm water instead of hot because perhaps its melting the soap, making it stick.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Oct 31, 2013)

Goat's milk soaps come out of these moulds easier than water soaps.


----------



## whitetulips (Nov 11, 2013)

My goat's milk soaps are super soft.  I don't want to use that for mods when they are already sticking.  I bought the mineral oil and used it before trying some m&p soap.  That brambleberry mini gingerbread soap mold is just tricky.  I think it helped for the others well, along with freezing the mold after pouring.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Nov 12, 2013)

Perhaps you could change your recipe, so that you end up with a harder soap?


----------

